# Handlebar bag



## ScotiaLass (11 May 2015)

Has anyone got a handle bar bag laying around they don't use and would like to move on for a small fee? 
I'd like one for my hybrid (okay, I'm a woman and we can't pack light!). 
I have a rear rack bag and a front one would be handy to carry more junk some bits 'n bobs


----------



## byegad (11 May 2015)

Be aware they affect the feel of the steering and make walking the bike around more difficult.


----------



## ScotiaLass (11 May 2015)

byegad said:


> Be aware they affect the feel of the steering and make walking the bike around more difficult.


I did wonder if it would affect things but most of the weight would be in my rear bag. It would just be for keeping my phone, a compact camera and maybe some cake in


----------



## Yellow Saddle (11 May 2015)

I may have one for you depending on your handlebar thickness. This one will only fit one inch bars, not the modern 32mm bars. What's yours? A photo of the stem area may help if you cannot measure it.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (11 May 2015)

User13710 said:


> Not if they're small. I found a little one on ebay for a fiver, it attaches to the bars with Velcro and hangs inside the cabling. Sorry I don't have time to find a link, but a search should get results.


I agree. Even when loaded, I cant feel anything. The only time I find they have any effect at all is when you park and manhandle the bike, then the front is a bit more floppy than normal. Otherwise they are great.


----------



## vickster (11 May 2015)

I use a Bell one from Asda, might be worth a look in your local store. £7 IIRC

This one, can't find on asda site

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bell-Road-Stash-Bicycle-Bag/19414855


----------



## ScotiaLass (11 May 2015)

@Yellow Saddle


----------



## potsy (11 May 2015)

I've seen this one recommended a couple of times on here if you have a Decathlon near you.

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/500-bike-handlebar-bag-25l-id_5994533.html


----------



## Yellow Saddle (11 May 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> @Yellow Saddle
> View attachment 88564


I think I can help. PM me your postal address.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 May 2015)

The Asda ones are ok: got 3 myself


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 May 2015)

potsy said:


> I've seen this one recommended a couple of times on here if you have a Decathlon near you.
> 
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/500-bike-handlebar-bag-25l-id_5994533.html


I've got one of those. It's very handy, doesn't affect handling, I can still mount my Hope light on the bars and it was cheap.


----------

